# [Buying] Ruby and Diamond Bats



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

I was thinking 15-25 tbt per bat? Idk if that doesn't sound fair, let me know! If you'd like to release some into my garden let me know! I could also offer bells if you'd be into that but I figured tbt would be more desirable. Whatever I catch will be released back to you as well c:

Name: Katelyn
ID: 1170-8680-985


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

Bump


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I wouldn't mind releasing butterflies into your garden. I have 10 of the gold winter. I have a favor though. I started this event 2 days ago, so I am no where close to finishing the items from the first phase and second phase. Do you happen to have any of the other butterflies available. And another question, do you think it is worth using leaf tickets on this? The only reason I even have 10 of the gold butterflies is because I had two generous friends. xD


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

ahousar97 said:


> Hello, I wouldn't mind releasing butterflies into your garden. I have 10 of the gold winter. I have a favor though. I started this event 2 days ago, so I am no where close to finishing the items from the first phase and second phase. Do you happen to have any of the other butterflies available. And another question, do you think it is worth using leaf tickets on this? The only reason I even have 10 of the gold butterflies is because I had two generous friends. xD



Hi! I have 2 red, 2 topaz, 6 white diamond, and 2 gold diamond right now. If you want, we could swap butterflies? I’ll release all I have to you! And in my opinion, I don’t think it’s worth it to use the leaf tickets it’s too many for one butterfly imo


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 20, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Hi! I have 2 red, 2 topaz, 6 white diamond, and 2 gold diamond right now. If you want, we could swap butterflies? I’ll release all I have to you! And in my opinion, I don’t think it’s worth it to use the leaf tickets it’s too many for one butterfly imo



I would love to do the swap, it's just that my flowers will need 2 1/2 hours to bloom. I'll message back when my area is ready for you. My ID: 5518 7779 332 Name is Ren. I'll add you now though.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

ahousar97 said:


> I would love to do the swap, it's just that my flowers will need 2 1/2 hours to bloom. I'll message back when my area is ready for you. I'll add you now. My ID: 5518 7779 332 Name is Ren. I'll add you now though.



Sounds good! I’ll clear out my inbox so you’ll be able to send me a message later. I’ll add you now as well


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok, I just dropped them off. :') Good luck on your capture rate!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

ahousar97 said:


> Ok, I just dropped them off. :') Good luck on your capture rate!



Thank youuu! Finger crossed I get at least 2 haha. I’ll keep an eye out for your message later!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 21, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 21, 2018)

I only need 3 more!


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

Do you still need butterflies?


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Do you still need butterflies?



Yes, I only need the Gold ones though c:


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

Adding you now, you don’t have to pay me any tbt.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Adding you now, you don’t have to pay me any tbt.



Ahhh are you sure? :’) I feel bad not giving you something aha


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

I am pretty sure.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> I am pretty sure.



Ahh okay as long as you’re sure! I’ll add you now  Thank you!


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

Enjoy the butterflies and good luck!


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 6, 2018)

Bump!


----------

